# Somewhat new



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Sup guys, so this season i'm takin snowboarding really serious. I've been boardin for two years with my friends. I've always went to Mt. Peter which gets really boring after a few sessions on it. This year I'm going to Mt. Creek and I've bought my own board. Burton Blunt. I'm looking for a decent pair of bindings, something light and reliable but not too expensive. Thanks


----------

